# Kaja the Fjord!



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I took more pictures of Kaja! 

She is being so good. Yesterday, I decided to test her leading skills (that have been limited to a very small space) and walk to the main barn. To make things even more interesting, it was in the dark and very windy. Guess who did it like a pro? This little Fjord. 

She also walked through the barn, ignoring all the big horses trying to sniff her without spooking. She stood tied up very politely and didn't fuss about being brushed. I also wasn't sure how she would put up with her feet being cleaned out. She's lifted up her fronts for me, but I was hesitant about her backs. I attempted to wrap a leadrope around her pastern and pull up to avoid her kick zone. Nope. She didn't like that and just let me pick them up. 

Her fluffiness really hides how skinny she is. :/









She's perfecting her stink eye already. She and Abby will be quite the pair one day.


















herrrrp derp.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Fancy Fjord pictures! 

Mustache!


















Uber thick hair









Little faint dorsal stripe









Baby ear!


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

Lovely name! She's cute.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Final post, I promise! 

After some grooming, Kaja and I went into the arena to investigate and work on being caught.




























She was a little sh*t about being caught. She'd run away from me until I got the leadrope and then stopped and turned to me like, "Oh hey. What's up? How long have you been there?" gah. We did that a few times until I left her and went to sit down and just watch her explore. Nope. She came walking over to me like she was confused why we weren't playing her little game anymore. She was much more catchable after that.

My friend was also there and she played with Kaja a bit.

Kaja leading without a lead rope, being a wonderful little girl....









...until she realized there wasn't a leadrope.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

She is so adorable! I love her!!


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

What a cutie patootie! She has a sweet yet devious look to her lol, I bet she'll pull some fancy tricks on you down the road. She looks so tiny and hug-able 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

She's such a cutie!

I've also played that leadrope trick on Indie, with the same reaction.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She is so freaking cute! Do you plan on giving her the Fjord Mane Roaching? 

You can tell in the photos she she just doesnt feel very good. Lots of TLC and i cant wait to see how she turns out! You BETTER post pictures in the spring...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Her mane will be roached eventually. I'm not sure how she'll react to clippers, but I may borrow some soon to get her used to the sound. I may take a pair of crappy old scissors I have and hack at her mane a bit. It's ridiculously thick. 

And I know..the poor thing. At least she has calmed down and isn't scared of us anymore.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

She's so stinkin' cute! I love the derp picture. Poor girl, glad you did get her Po!!


----------



## ashleigh7127 (Nov 1, 2012)

She is super cutee !!! good luck with her !


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Adorable!

You could use a vibrating tooth brush to get her use to the feel and sound of clippers, I saw that tip somewhere here once and I plan on trying it myself with my weanling! Then I don't have to worry about clippers getting too hot or accidently cutting something.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

She is adorable. I love all that crazy hair sticking up all over the place. She seems like a little sweetheart. Can't imagine her actually giving anyone the "stink eye" but... I guess they all do from time to time. ha ha


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

She's absolutely adorable! I love the pictures.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

So I don't currently have any more pictures, but I do have a random update. Remember when I said we figured she was around yearling age? Yeah..turns out she's about 2.5. 

The vet came up today because her and the other filly (a weanling QH bought by my roommate) got some hay when we first brought them to the barn that had foxtails and got awful ulcers in their mouths. We had the vet sedate them to check if they had any back in their cheeks and to clean them out. I had him check her teeth for age..yep. He said for sure 2, but seeing as it's November, she has to be at least 2 and a half. Neat!

Hopefully with the real food she'll be getting with me, her stunted growth from malnutrition will be reversed a bit and she may grow to a real size.. (She's around 12hh right now, give or take. I need to actually measure her). If not, I get to ride around on a little Fjord poneh! 

I may start another thread in the little Journals section because I've never started a horse and was expecting another year or so to slowly prepare myself for such an undertaking. We have a TON of work to do before she's even close to being ridden, but I can at least start more groundwork.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww she's cute, good luck with her!! :smile:


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Hehehe, she is so cute! I love the little fjords...Super fluffballs!


----------



## martinevisacinder (Nov 5, 2012)

how many hands is she. she looks rly small lol


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm estimating around 12 based on a comparison of a 10.2hh pony. I need to get an official measurement.. I'm hoping now that she's getting proper nutrition, she will catch up in growth a bit because she was very malnourished when I got her and I'm willing to bet she has never gotten all of nutritional needs.


----------



## Serenity616 (Oct 6, 2012)

I LOVE her fuzziness! Oh my goodness! Too cute! Love her coloring as well! Beautiful! Seems like a sweetie!


----------

